# Design of Hollow Core Slabs - Connections in Hollow Core Slabs - تصميم بلاطات واسقف هولوكور



## د.م يوسف حميضة (28 مارس 2015)

_ Design of Hollow Core Slabs
__Connections in Hollow Core Slabs_​ 
 تصميم بلاطات واسقف هولوكور


----------



## eng md (29 مارس 2015)

بس يااريت لو نناقش موضوع تمثيل الهولوكور ع الايتاب او الساب ...بعض الناس بتدخل تخانه مكافاءه والبعض يتعامل معاها ع اساس فريمات فقط 
ايهما افضل في التمثيل حتي تعطي نتائج تقريبه في حل الاعمده والاساسات 
جزاكم الله خيرا ..؟؟؟


----------



## kiloNewton (30 مارس 2015)

تسلم دكتور يوسف على الموضوع المميز
لدي استفسار عن كيف يتم ربط الهولوكور سلاب مع الشير وول الخرساني 
Hollowcore slab with insitu cast concrete 
كيف نتحقق من قوي القص و كيف يكون الربط اتمني ان توضح لنا 
وشكرا لك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (31 مارس 2015)

kiloNewton قال:


> تسلم دكتور يوسف على الموضوع المميز
> لدي استفسار عن كيف يتم ربط الهولوكور سلاب مع الشير وول الخرساني
> Hollowcore slab with insitu cast concrete
> كيف نتحقق من قوي القص و كيف يكون الربط اتمني ان توضح لنا
> وشكرا لك


- نفس مبدإ خرسانة مسبقة الصنع
حيث تصمم الوصلات بين اجزاء البلاطة
والتسليح الطولي اوصفيحة اللحام
يجب ان تقاوم قييمة القص الافقي في اماكن الوصل
اوي يمكن الاستعانة ببلاطة انشائية 
سماكة 7-10 سم بتسليح خفيف تقاوم
القص الواجب تحويله الى الجدران القصية
- كذلك عند عقدة اتصال جدران قصي
يتم عمل وصلة بين البلاطة والجدار
كما في شكل الاستناد على كمرة


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (1 أبريل 2015)

سؤال الى د.م يوسف المحترم 
نظرا لاختلاف المعماري بين الادوار قد نلجأ الى تمثيل حمل الحوائط على انه حمل موزع فوق خط وهمي فوق بلاطة هولوكور
على سبيل المثال عندي بلاطة هولوكور بابعاد 7.4 م * 7.50 م وفي الدور التالي هناك حوائط فوق هذه البلاطة 
وغير مسموح بعمل كمرات ساقطة فوق هذه المساحة 
فهل تمثيل الحوائط كحمل موزع فوق خط وهمي على هذه البلاطة يكون صحيحا ؟....


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (1 أبريل 2015)

مصطفي راغب عوض قال:


> سؤال الى د.م يوسف المحترم
> نظرا لاختلاف المعماري بين الادوار قد نلجأ الى تمثيل حمل الحوائط على انه حمل موزع فوق خط وهمي فوق بلاطة هولوكور
> على سبيل المثال عندي بلاطة هولوكور بابعاد 7.4 م * 7.50 م وفي الدور التالي هناك حوائط فوق هذه البلاطة
> وغير مسموح بعمل كمرات ساقطة فوق هذه المساحة
> ...


- الحوائط المعمارية من البلوك والطوب وغيره
والغيرانشائية يفضل تحويلها الى حمولات موزعة
على سطح البلاطة كحمولات ميته


----------



## khaled_syria (1 أبريل 2015)

ياريت يا دكتور يوسف وانت اساتذنا النشيط السوري تتكرم بشرح دروس فيديو متل الاخوة المصريين لمسقط وتحله على احد البرامج وتدخلنا بيه الجدران القصة والبلاطات الهوري وخلال الشرح حتتطرق للكود السوري ومعاملاته بالبرامج الانشائية بعرف طلب تقيل لكني كلي امل بتنفيذه اسوة باخوتنا المصريين على العكس السوريين ضاعات جامعاتهن وصار عندهم ثغرات وبحاجة لمين يعلمهم بمثال مشروخ الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (2 أبريل 2015)

khaled_syria قال:


> ياريت يا دكتور يوسف وانت اساتذنا النشيط السوري تتكرم بشرح دروس فيديو متل الاخوة المصريين لمسقط وتحله على احد البرامج وتدخلنا بيه الجدران القصة والبلاطات الهوري وخلال الشرح حتتطرق للكود السوري ومعاملاته بالبرامج الانشائية بعرف طلب تقيل لكني كلي امل بتنفيذه اسوة باخوتنا المصريين على العكس السوريين ضاعات جامعاتهن وصار عندهم ثغرات وبحاجة لمين يعلمهم بمثال مشروخ الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك



تحياتي
يوجد على الموقع كتب برامج تحليل وتصميم للزلازل جيدة جدا
- من اجل اجادة استعمال البرامج
يمكن الاطلاع على كتب الاستاذ الاستشاري عماد درويش 
متواجدة في الموقع
- واليك محاضرة جيدة عن تصميم الجدران القصية 
خطوة خطوة وبالتفصيل اعطيت في
نقابة المهندسين السورين
لتأهيل المهندسين للتصميم على الزلازل


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 أبريل 2015)

_ Slabs hollow core
Detail & connections
_
- تفاصيل استناد بلاطة الهولو كورعلى :
- جدران خرسانة مسلحة
- جدران قصية خرسانة مسلحة
- جدران بلوك مسلح وعادي
- كمرات خرسانية
- كمرات ستيل وعناصر فولاذية

الملف :
http://www.slideshare.net/youssefhammida/slabs-hollow-core-detail … via @SlideShare


----------



## anass81 (21 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم

موضوع مميز يستحق التثبيت

شكرا د. يوسف على مجهوداتك


----------



## mohamed diad (21 أبريل 2015)

الف شكر يا دكتور يوسف .. موضوع ممتاز و انا لم اتعامل من قبل مع بلاطات هولوكور لذلك ستكون البادئه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الجفري (21 أبريل 2015)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (25 أبريل 2015)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

موضوع مميز ما شاء الله


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarek elattar (18 مايو 2015)

اللهم بارك فى عافية استذنا الدكتور واجمعنا معه على خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## إسلام علي (18 مايو 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - الحوائط المعمارية من البلوك والطوب وغيره
> والغيرانشائية يفضل تحويلها الى حمولات موزعة
> على سطح البلاطة كحمولات ميته



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على مجهوداتك النفعية الرائعة
إذا سمحت لي دكتور أنا أقول أن الحائط إذا كان موازيا للهولوكور فهو وضع في غاية الخطورة ولا يجب تحويله لحمل موزع أبدا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 مايو 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا على مجهوداتك النفعية الرائعة
> إذا سمحت لي دكتور أنا أقول أن الحائط إذا كان موازيا للهولوكور فهو وضع في غاية الخطورة ولا يجب تحويله لحمل موزع أبدا


- لا يوجد شي خطر وأخر في غاية الخطورة
تواجد جدار موازي للأعصاب سيتم تحويل الحمولةالخطية
الى الأعصاب المجاورة بواسطة بلاطة التغطية المسلحة
لكن يجب الرجوع الى الكود ونوعية وزن الجدار
خفيف او وزن ثقيل وكذلك لتحديد العرض الفعال
من البلاطة ومقدار وزن الحمولة المكافئة لوزن الجدار
والموزعة على كامل البلاطة


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (22 يونيو 2015)

_ تفاصيل ومقاطع حول طريقة استناد بلاطة الهولوكور
_ _على كمرات وجوائز ستيل معدنية_


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

الف شكر يا دكتور جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.walee (5 يوليو 2015)

تحيه حب واحترام من العراق :
انا اشرفت على نصب معمل سقوف جاهزه بشمال العراق وارفق لكم مقاطع الهولوكور التي عندنا اوتوكاد من الشركه المصنعه مع بعض الصور لعمل load test باستخدام dial gauge deflection طبعا الموضوع قبل ثلاث سنوات او اكثر مع كم مشروع قمنا بتنفيذها بمحافظة السليمانيه بشمال العراق.,

ولكن في برنامج جدا جميل للتصميم اسمه Floor Cad يعمل تحت الاوتوكاد وبسيط جدا كنا قد اشترينا نسخه منه ولكن النسخه التي اخذناها هي اسلوب Rent اي ايجار وكل 6 اشهر عليك التجديد كل مره وهي شركه ايرلنديه , حاليا نحن لا نملك الترخيص اذا كان اي شخص يستطيع ان يكركها فانا مستعد لعمل فيديوات تعليميه عليها لانني اخذت كورس كامل فيها للتصميم من قبل المطور نفسه.
http://floorcad.com/take-the-tour/
وهذه بعض الصور والملفات من تنفيذ شركتنا http://www.4shared.com/rar/bitoVQVwba/Hollow_Core_Details__Pictures.html?

مع وجود سوال ملح يتكرر دوما علي وانا اوجهه للدكتور الفاضل (هل يجب ان تصب طبقه screed فوق الهولوكور او ممكن فقط ان يتم املاء الجوينت بين البلاطات ويكون كافي انشائيا مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار انه البلاطات امينه من حيث الاحمال ؟؟ )

مع الشكر والتقدير 


تحيه احترام للدكتور يوسف


----------



## anass81 (6 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله الدكتور يوسف على هذا الموضوع المميز

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## هشام رمزى دسوقى (6 يوليو 2015)

تفاصيل hollow core slab استخدمها حاليا فى معظم المشاريع التى اقوم بتصميمها وملحق ايضا كتالوج شركة precast hollow core 
http://www.4shared.com/office/u8WL1VeOce/drawing_details.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Puff6GC5ba/Product_Catalogue.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (6 يوليو 2015)

eng.walee قال:


> تحيه حب واحترام من العراق :
> انا اشرفت على نصب معمل سقوف جاهزه بشمال العراق وارفق لكم مقاطع الهولوكور التي عندنا اوتوكاد من الشركه المصنعه مع بعض الصور لعمل load test باستخدام dial gauge deflection طبعا الموضوع قبل ثلاث سنوات او اكثر مع كم مشروع قمنا بتنفيذها بمحافظة السليمانيه بشمال العراق.,
> 
> ولكن في برنامج جدا جميل للتصميم اسمه Floor Cad يعمل تحت الاوتوكاد وبسيط جدا كنا قد اشترينا نسخه منه ولكن النسخه التي اخذناها هي اسلوب Rent اي ايجار وكل 6 اشهر عليك التجديد كل مره وهي شركه ايرلنديه , حاليا نحن لا نملك الترخيص اذا كان اي شخص يستطيع ان يكركها فانا مستعد لعمل فيديوات تعليميه عليها لانني اخذت كورس كامل فيها للتصميم من قبل المطور نفسه.
> ...



في حال تواجد عقد ربط joints بين اطراف البلاطات
وتامين بلاطة ديافرام صلب لنقل وتوزيع القوى الأفقية 
من الرياح والزلازل
- فلا داعي لتواجد بلاطة تغطية خرسانة مسلحة
حيث تم تأمين ديافرام صلب بواسط joints
تحياتي


----------



## جمال محسن جمال (18 أغسطس 2015)

هل من الافضل عند التمثيل على ال safe لهذ النوع من البلاطات يتم تمثيلها كبلاطه مكافئه مثلا هلوكور بسمك 30 سم وبعرص 120 سم مع 5 سم فوقها screet يتم تمثيلها على ال safe كبلاطه بسمك كلى 20 سم أم يتم وضع الاحمال مباشره نتيجه للوزن الذاتى لبلاطه الهلوكور مع الاحمال الحيه والميته ويتم وضعها مباشره على الكمرات


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 سبتمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> _ Slabs hollow core
> Detail & connections
> _
> - تفاصيل استناد بلاطة الهولو كورعلى :
> ...






مزيد من صور واشكال اسقف وبلاطات تصاميم انشائية
في تصميم بلا طات الهولوكورالجملية والخلابة


----------

